# [OT] przyspieszenie bootowania ? jak najbardziej !

## quat

ten post jest w pewnym sensie zacheceniem do sprobowania nowego projektu ktory ma za zadanie napisanie calkowicie innego inita. pojawila sie juz na polskim forum informacja na ten temat w watku o przypieszaniu bootowania systemu. nowy projekt jest ogromnie obiecujacy. ja przy swoim butujacym sie kompie (bez wersji mziaba) bootuje sie w ok 28 do 35 sekund. w wersji mziaba do 24, a w wersji nowego inita (ta da !) 12 sekund !

na prawde polecam , rewelacja. 

link

ps. wiem ze watek moze nie zawiera zadnych pytan ani rozwiazan ale moze szanowni moderatorzy go nie zamkna..

----------

## mziab

Gorzej tylko, że trzeba pisać pod to cudo nowe skrypty i, że lubi się wyłożyć. Sam z chęcią bym skorzystał, ale staje w momencie ładowania modułów. Pomysł mi się jak najbardziej podoba. Po co łatać baselayout, skoro można napisać co trzeba od nowa, bez pewnych ograniczeń?  :Smile: 

----------

## quat

 *mziab wrote:*   

> Gorzej tylko, że trzeba pisać pod to cudo nowe skrypty i, że lubi się wyłożyć. Sam z chęcią bym skorzystał, ale staje w momencie ładowania modułów. Pomysł mi się jak najbardziej podoba. Po co łatać baselayout, skoro można napisać co trzeba od nowa, bez pewnych ograniczeń? 

 projekt ze tak sie wyraze jest bardzo "zywy". mi nie dziala jakies kilka godzin temu a teraz dziala. na najnowszej wersji. co do skryptow to wiekszoasc juz jest napisana, co prawda do sieciowych trzba bezposrednio w skrypt wpisac ip jak sie ma statyczne itp.

mi jak na razie nie wylozyl sie, a dokladniej wylozyl ale z mojej winy - zle napisany skrypt.

projekt mlody (3 miesiace chyba) ale obiecujacy.

----------

## mziab

Najnowsza czyli 0.0.6 czy najświeższa z svn? Tak z ciekawości pytam  :Smile: 

----------

## quat

mziab, ten projekt to gleboka beta. jak myslisz ktora wersja jest stabliniejsza? odpowiedz: na zzadnej nie mozesz polegac, czyli svn  :Very Happy: 

a serio to po prostu w svn sa wszystkie skrypty ktore uzywam, a nie ma ich w 0.0.6.

pewne klopoty sa jedynie z sytemami postawionymi na jfs.

poza tym smiga bez problemow. o ile mi wiadomo... :Wink: 

----------

## Zwierzak

Hmmmm ciekawe, ja jednak poczekam aż będzie można to zianstaloać z emerge

----------

## ai

ehehe to ja sie nie pobawie bo uzywam jfs =/

Zwierzak: sa ebuildy do tego  :Wink:  chyba, ze chodzilo ci o to ze jak bedzie w portage...

----------

## quat

 *ai wrote:*   

> ehehe to ja sie nie pobawie bo uzywam jfs =/
> 
> Zwierzak: sa ebuildy do tego  chyba, ze chodzilo ci o to ze jak bedzie w portage...

 ai, wlasnie zainstalowalem z svn revision 89. klopoty z jfs-em zniknely  :Very Happy: 

obecniemoja maszynka bootuje sie w 14 sek. dla zainteresowanych mam takie uslugi powlaczane: standardowe (czyli od checkfs, alsasound, modules, localmount, hdparm,consolefont itp) + cpufreqd, lighttpd, spamd, siecowk(a|i) w zaleznosci od sieci, dbus, vixie-cron, metalog, local, cupsd.

wszystko dziala bez problemowo. jedynie w skrypcie do sieciowki musialem wstawic ip, brame i netmask bo nie pobiera jeszcze z /etc/conf.d/.

wiekszosc skryptow jest juz popisana. jest wiele jeszcze do zrobienia, np virtualne uslugi, czyli np logger, net i takie tam. 

pozdrawiam i polecam.

----------

## mziab

Cóż, u mnie nawet na rev 89 to samo. Wisi na initial. Nawet Ctrl+Alt+Del nie restartuje. A szkoda, bardzo chciałem wypróbować  :Sad: 

quat: Jakiej wersji baselayout używasz? Słyszałem, że to ma spory wpływ.  Ja używam 1.9.4-r6.

----------

## quat

 *mziab wrote:*   

> Cóż, u mnie nawet na rev 89 to samo. Wisi na initial. 

 tzn w ktorym momencie initial, juz na poczatku?a przej na konsole logow i zobacz co tam wypisuje (z konsoli 1 przechodzisz za pomoca Alt+lewa strzalka). moze cos da sie zrobic z tym.

 *mziab wrote:*   

> quat: Jakiej wersji baselayout używasz? Słyszałem, że to ma spory wpływ.  Ja używam 1.9.4-r6.

 a gdzie to slyszales? o ile wiem to to w ogole nie uzywa baselayout-u. ale uzywam 1.11.11-r3 (mziab verszyn  :Wink:  )

initng nie odwoluje sie do zadnego ze skryptow z inita (czyli baselayout odpada)

----------

## mziab

To tylko przypuszczenie, ale w podanym przez ciebie topicu napisano:

 *numerodix wrote:*   

> First off, I updated baselayout to 1.11.10-r7 (unstable) and now getty starts and I can log in (didn't happen before).

 

UPDATE: Winny jest udev, a raczej jego brak. /etc/initng/system/initial.i próbuje odpalić go, co jest raczej niemożliwe  :Smile:  Trzeba będzie przerabiać ten skrypt startowy.

UPDATE2: Teraz kończy się bootować w końcu. Muszę tylko dopracować coś, bo Xy wloką się niemiłosiernie.

----------

## OBenY

Kurde chcialem sobie sprobowac, ale bez udeva sie nie da, a ja go w systemie nie chce, mam devfsd i jestem szczesliwy...poczekamy...

----------

## mziab

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Kurde chcialem sobie sprobowac, ale bez udeva sie nie da, a ja go w systemie nie chce, mam devfsd i jestem szczesliwy...poczekamy...

 

Tu masz zmienioną wersję skryptu initial.i przystosowaną do obsługi devfsd. Nie jest to za ładne i mogłem coś skopać, ale skoro wszystko startuje, to chyba nie jest źle  :Smile: 

UPDATE: Poprawiłem parę baboli w pliku. Przedtem nie montowałem devpts, co uniemożliwiało korzystanie z xorga  :Embarassed: . Przy okazji odkryłem problem z montowaniem usbfs, więc zmieniłem nieco localmount.i , choć lepiej chyba przerzucić montowanie usbfs do initial.i.

----------

## quat

ja mam za to czasem problemy z odmonotowywaniem niektorych dyskow/partycji. pomimo odmontowania standardowy init widzi je jako "brudne" systemy i uruchamia fsck. musze to sprawdzic. a wracajac do udev, myslalem ze wiekszoc przeszla juz na 2005.0. z tego co wiem tam jest domyslnie udev.

no ale widze mziab sprobowales  :Smile: 

----------

## mziab

 *quat wrote:*   

> [...]myslalem ze wiekszoc przeszla juz na 2005.0. z tego co wiem tam jest domyslnie udev.

 

Przeszła, przeszła. Tyle, że jak ktoś używał devfsd, po upgrade zostaje devfsd  :Smile:  Chciałem też jedną rzecz sprostować, nie byłem nigdy negatywnie nastawiony wobec initng. Pomysł mi się bardzo podoba. Po prostu dla mnie nie działał, więc o tym napisałem  :Smile: 

[EDIT] Hmm, nie mogę się pozbyć problemu z Xami. Klawiatura kompletnie przestaje działać po włączeniu daemon/xdm. Co dziwne, za którymś uruchomieniem działała, ale wtedy xorg chodził bardzo powoli. Przyznam, że niewiele z tego rozumiem. A gdyby mi się udało obejść ten problem, to już na dobre bym się przerzucił na initng.

----------

## univac^

Też, sie nie pobawie, mam JFS  :Smile: 

----------

## mziab

Udało mi się usunąć problem z Xami. Wystarczyło ograniczyć liczbę konsol zajmowanych przez getty  :Smile:  Teraz walczę z brakiem kilku pomniejszych skryptów, ale poza tym wszystko działa  :Very Happy: 

UPDATE: Jestem zmuszony stwierdzić, że z autostartującym xdm włącza się to dużo wolniej niż baselayout ze stosownymi patchami. Owszem, xdm włącza się dość wcześnie, ale przez dobrych kilkanaście sekund nie pojawia się logowanie, przez co proces bootowania trwa u mnie 37-40 sekund. Zastanawiam się czemu Xy tak zamierają.

Zauważyłem też pewne spore niedopatrzenie/bug. System restartuje się owszem prawidłowo, jeśli używajemy Ctrl+Alt+Del. Nie dzieje się tak jednak, jeśli użyjemy komendy reboot - system zostaje od razu zrebootowany, bez wyłączania żadnych usług  :Sad:  Najwyraźniej trzeba będzie poczekać dłuższą chwilę zanim inintng stanie się w pełni zdatny do użytku.

----------

## crs

Witam. Postanowiłem spróbować, a co mnie tam szkodzi.  :Smile: 

I z tego co zauważyłem to:

nie działa ctrlaltdelete, tzn nie restartuje kompa

na tty1 nie ma mozliwosci zalogowania sie, a bardzo mnie na tym zalezy

nie działa poprawie poweroff i reboot (wydane z konsoli)

Zna ktoś rozwiązanie któregokolwiek z tych punktów? System startuje faktycznie dużo szybciej, nie mierzyłem ile, ale na gołe oko widać, że _dużo_ szybciej.  :Wink: 

----------

## quat

 *crs wrote:*   

> nie działa ctrlaltdelete, tzn nie restartuje kompa

 bardzo dziwne. ja nie mam z tym problemow. bardziej wystepuje to co pisze mziab ze nie zamyka uslug (albo przynajmniej nie wypisuje ze je zamyka).

 *crs wrote:*   

> na tty1 nie ma mozliwosci zalogowania sie, a bardzo mnie na tym zalezy

 nie spotklem sie z takim bugiem. to jest prawda ze ze na tty1 czesc logow sie wypluwa ale nie zeby nie bylo mozliwoscie logowania. zmieniales cos w skryptach? a dokladniej przy uruchamianiu getty?

 *crs wrote:*   

> nie działa poprawie poweroff i reboot (wydane z konsoli)

 nie mam z tym problemow. chociaz w dalszym ciagu mam pewne klopoty z czystym odmonotwywaniem partycji podczas wydawania tych komend. poradzilem sobie daja (nawet dwa razy) synca przed rebootem.

sprawdz moze nowa wersja bedzie ok. to bardzo szybko sie zmienia.

mziab@ zobacz na gentoo-wiki cos o xdm i initng bylo tam. 

poza tym initng oficjalnie wpadl do portage.

----------

## OBenY

Tez sie tym pobawilem, troche przepisalem co niektore skrypty (ten do kdm i cos tam jeszcze) bo dzialaly nie tak jak bym sobie tego zyczyl, ale jeszcze nie nadaje sie to do uzytku. Sytuacja z halt jest podobna do tej z rebootem - wylacza natychmiast, nie wylaczajac uslug  :Smile:  Np jakies jaja z sshd byly, ciagle sie nie chce mi uruchomic. Strona wizualna tego tez nie jest dopracowana - nawet ng-update sie nie chce ladnie formatowac na konsoli, jakos malo efektownie sie rozjezdza.

Czekam az troche to poprawia, poki co podoba mi sie, ale ma niedociagniec zdecydowanie za duzo, jednakze kop uzyskany w wyniku uzywania tego jest szukujacy. Poki co zostaje przy sprawdzonej, pewnej i przyjemnej wersji baselayouta mziaba  :Smile: 

----------

## qermit

Witam wszystkich.

Jestem użytkownikiem zsh, a ponieważ nie znalazłem żadnych funkcji które uzupełniają linię komend programów ngc i ng-update, to napisałem je sam.

Można je ściągnąć z tąd. Następnie należy je gdzieś umieścić (ja nie wiedziałem gdzie i wsadziłem do /usr/share/zsh/site-functions) i skasować plik ~/.zcompdump.

Mam nadzieję że się komuś przyda.

PS Jest to pierwsza wersja skryptów więc wybaczcie za niedoskonałości.

----------

## mati_pl

Ktoś porównywał, jak init-ng ma się do runit'a, który już od października jest w portage  :Question: 

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Kurde chcialem sobie sprobowac, ale bez udeva sie nie da, a ja go w systemie nie chce, mam devfsd i jestem szczesliwy...poczekamy...

 

Spróbuj uruchomić system z parametrem 'devfs=nomount', jeśli wszystko będzie ok to chyba udev nie sprawi Ci problemów.

W moim przypadku devfs sprawiał problemy, np. z ivmanem: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=88601.

----------

## Poe

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-334544.html

 :Smile: 

----------

## argasek

 *quat wrote:*   

>  *mziab wrote:*   Gorzej tylko, że trzeba pisać pod to cudo nowe skrypty i, że lubi się wyłożyć. Sam z chęcią bym skorzystał, ale staje w momencie ładowania modułów. Pomysł mi się jak najbardziej podoba. Po co łatać baselayout, skoro można napisać co trzeba od nowa, bez pewnych ograniczeń?  projekt ze tak sie wyraze jest bardzo "zywy". mi nie dziala jakies kilka godzin temu a teraz dziala. na najnowszej wersji. co do skryptow to wiekszoasc juz jest napisana, co prawda do sieciowych trzba bezposrednio w skrypt wpisac ip jak sie ma statyczne itp.
> 
> 

 

Brzmi jak transformacja Gentoo w Slackware.

Cofam się w rozwoju  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## argasek

 *qermit wrote:*   

>  (...) Można je ściągnąć z tąd. 

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <amanda99> siemaaa, z kad klikaci??????
> 
> <Loki> z tond
> ...

 

(za bash.org.pl)

----------

## argasek

 *mziab wrote:*   

> 
> 
> UPDATE: Jestem zmuszony stwierdzić, że z autostartującym xdm włącza się to dużo wolniej niż baselayout ze stosownymi patchami. Owszem, xdm włącza się dość wcześnie, ale przez dobrych kilkanaście sekund nie pojawia się logowanie, przez co proces bootowania trwa u mnie 37-40 sekund. Zastanawiam się czemu Xy tak zamierają.
> 
> 

 

Jeśli używasz KDM, to wiedz, że jeśli indeksy fontów nie są ładnie zbudowane, KDM "miele" przez wszystkie fonty dostępne jakkolwiek i trwa to potwornie długo:

http://dot.kde.org/1093112546/1093171721/

http://archlinux.org/pipermail/arch/2003-April/000228.html

----------

## mziab

W tym sęk, że używam "gołego" xdm. Jedyne sensowne wytłumaczenie, które przychodzi mi do głowy to takie, że dysk jest mocno zajęty, gdy wczytuje się xorg. Z drugiej strony na baselayout + patche usługi również wczytują się w tle, a nie ma tego efektu. Będę jeszcze eksperymentował. Być może rozwiązaniem byłby readahead. Mam jednak dziwne wrażenie, że nie chodzi tu wcale o zajętość dysku.

----------

## indianiec

Mam z initng takiż problem; montuje mi podczas startu systemu tylko partycję root. /home i inne partycje muszę montować ręcznie, czemuż? 

wynik ngc -s:

```

 12:05:28 default                                  : all stop dependencies are met, now stopping

 12:05:29 system                                   : done.

 12:05:21 system/initial                           : done.

 12:05:23 system/mountroot                         : done.

 12:05:24 system/mountfs                           : done.

 12:05:25 system/bootmisc                          : done.

 12:05:24 system/clock                             : done.

 12:05:22 system/hostname                          : done.

 12:05:23 system/modules                           : done.

 12:05:23 system/static-modules                    : done.

 12:05:22 system/hdparm                            : done.

 12:05:24 system/keymaps                           : done.

 12:05:24 system/urandom                           : done.

 12:05:23 system/consolefont                       : done.

 12:05:23 system/swap                              : done.

 12:05:28 system/coldplug                          : done.

 12:05:25 system/coldplug/pci                      : done.

 12:05:28 system/coldplug/usb                      : done.

 12:05:28 system/coldplug/input                    : done.

 12:05:29 net/lo                                   : done.

 12:05:24 daemon/agetty                            : done.

 12:05:24 daemon/agetty/tty2                       : running.

 12:05:24 system/issue                             : done.

 12:05:24 daemon/agetty/tty3                       : running.

 12:05:24 daemon/agetty/tty4                       : running.

 12:05:24 daemon/agetty/tty5                       : running.

 12:05:24 daemon/agetty/tty6                       : running.

 12:05:24 daemon/agetty/tty7                       : running.

 12:05:24 daemon/agetty/tty8                       : running.

 12:05:24 daemon/agetty/tty9                       : running.

 12:05:24 system/localmount                        : done.

 12:05:29 net/eth0                                 : done.

 12:05:29 virtual/networking                       : done.

 12:05:30 system/alsasound                         : done.

 12:05:29 system/alsasound/loadmodules             : done.

 12:05:29 daemon/kdm                               : running.

 12:05:35 daemon/cupsd                             : running.

 12:05:23 system/checkroot                         : done.

 12:05:30 daemon/hpiod                             : running.

 12:05:35 daemon/hpssd                             : running.

```

----------

## rydz

ile czasu uruchamia sie wam system z initng?:> bo mi z sysvinit okolo 12 sec ( tym juz uruchomione kdm  :Smile:  )

----------

## yoshi314

initng rozwalil mi gentoo dwa razy w drobny mak. poczekam az sie ustabilizuje.

no i gratuluje tym ktorzy mieli wiecej szczescia ode mnie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## indianiec

 *yoshi314 wrote:*   

> initng rozwalil mi gentoo dwa razy w drobny mak. poczekam az sie ustabilizuje.
> 
> no i gratuluje tym ktorzy mieli wiecej szczescia ode mnie 

 

jak to rozwalił gentoo? zabawa z initng nie wymusza wyrugowania z systemu sysvinit (przecież)

Ktoś wie może wie co może być powodem mojego problemu, o którym mowa ze dwa posty wcześniej?

----------

## yoshi314

initng zniszczyl mi systemowa partycje reiserfs. dwa razy. fsck szedl po pol godziny za kazdym razem a i tak mialem spore uszkodzenia.

no ale to bylo dawno temu. moze cos sie poprawilo. ale tym razem zanim sprobuje zrobie z 5 kopii zapasowych  :Very Happy: 

----------

